# 2011 Sharan - VWs new generation Minivan



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

Autoweek.nl are the best at breaking embargos here is the all new 2011 Sharan.

_Quote, originally posted by *Autoweek.nl* »_After less than ten years of loyal service at about the current Volkswagen Sharan. The Sharan 3.0 is the Geneva Motor Show ready to take over the baton.
It may also, after ten years, but really each screw to the Sharan is new. Also new are the rear sliding doors, the entrance towards the rear seats easier. The debuting EASYFOLD zitopstelling (easily adjustable to seven seats), the Sharan more practical than before. 
Under the hood, the newcomer also a leap forward. The 2.0 TDI with 140 hp is the most economical car in its segment (according to Volkswagen) with a consumption of 5.4 liters per 100 kilometer. The other lilacs have a 2.0 TDI engine with 170 horsepower, a 1.4 TSI with 150 hp and a 2.0 TSI with 200 hp. The latter version comes with DSG them. 

*Dimensions*
The new Sharan measuring 4.85 meters and is 22 inches longer than "version 2.0". The width increases by 9.2 centimeters to 1.9 meters. The height of the MPV is now 1.72 meters, 12 mm less than before. The wheelbase grows by 75 millimeters to 2.92 meters. The design came about under the supervision of Walter de Silva.
The boot has a minimum capacity of 711 liter. After deflection of the last two rows of seats create a load floor length of 2.1 meters. The contents of the hold is 2297 liters. The dashboard is completely new, but many controls are on the same spot as in the current generation of Sharan.

*Geneva*
The Sharan is the new decade with bi-xenon lights, DCC damper control, seven airbags, leveling and Assist Light main beam control. The Sharan is Trendline, Comfortline and Highline. All Sharan get air and a radio / CD player along.
The Geneva Motor Show, Which kicks off tomorrow, the public already acquainted with the new Sharan. In the summer appears to mpv dealers, ready to cars like the Ford Galaxy and Renault Espace life miserable.



































_Modified by phaeton at 7:31 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice! Looks smaller than the Routan. Is this in the same class as the Mazda 5?


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (blizno)*

The Sharan looks great. I hope they bring this to the North America market within 2 years. 
For the record, however, the current Routan still looks better, IMO. The interior looks great in both.


----------



## baat06 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (troop94)*

I'd love a 6-speed (manual), but I know between my wife and the US market, it will never happen.


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (baat06)*

looks nice


----------



## sworksguy (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 2011 Sharan - VWs new generation Minivan (phaeton)*

is this the van shown on the Geneva car show gallery? I thought this looked smaller......


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 2011 Sharan - VWs new generation Minivan (sworksguy)*

The Sharan is more of a Mazda5 type platform in terms of similar size. It is based on the Golf, and you can see the distinct new golf front end influence that also carries over to the inside. Great looking car, but I need the size of my Routan.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: 2011 Sharan - VWs new generation Minivan (sworksguy)*

Nice VAN but to small.







I want my updated EUROVan and I want it in two years with a TDi!


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (baat06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baat06* »_I'd love a 6-speed (manual), but I know between my wife and the US market, it will never happen.









+1, Amen Bro!
Waiting patiently for the Sharan R AWD










_Modified by Kandiru at 8:43 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: 2011 Sharan - VWs new generation Minivan (phaeton)*

totally agree with you guys. I love my GTI, and prior Jetta and Passats, but I needed more space. We love our new Routan and the kids do too. DVD entertainment system is awesome. 
I rented a Mazda5 once for a weekend it and is tiny.


----------



## reefdubz (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: 2011 Sharan - VWs new generation Minivan (RyanM)*

now thats more like a vw minivan


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 2011 Sharan - VWs new generation Minivan (reefdubz)*

at least its an actual VW......


----------

